# Other body parts



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

The responses in my shoes-off thread got me curious. Nobody seemed to think the woman’s bare feet had anything to do with anything. I’m wondering, has anyone been in a relationship with a guy who had a special liking to a non-sexual bodypart: ears, knees, lower back, feet, toes, stomach, neck, elbows, etc? 

People sometimes act stunned if someone mentions another body part being attractive, but I don’t find it odd. Sometimes people act as if a guy likes any body part aside from the obvious, it’s strange. Guys don’t talk about it among themselves. Nobody ever says, “A woman with a great back really gets my attention,” but I think it happens in private between two people in a relationship. It even happens on both sides. I dated a woman once who said she liked it if a guy complimented her earlobes. 

I’m not asking for any in depth stories, but just generally speaking.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

There’s a difference between finding a body part attractive and appreciating it’s beauty and someone getting aroused at it. 

But I haven’t much much experience with that. Maybe my legs or thighs a man has complimented.

I of course find body parts attractive on both men and women, but I am not aroused by them.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Girl_power said:


> There’s a difference between finding a body part attractive and appreciating it’s beauty and someone getting aroused at it.
> 
> But I haven’t much much experience with that. Maybe my legs or thighs a man has complimented.
> 
> I of course find body parts attractive on both men and women, but I am not aroused by them.


That’s a good point, and it’s interesting. Has it been your experience that most men are like that too?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I was waiting for another comment or two to get back, but I see this is an extremely popular topic. Lol. Anyway, you make a good point about admiring the beauty of a body part, but not being turned on by it. That is interesting to me. 

I’ve always been a whole body guy when in a relationship. When I see a woman in a bikini, my eyes don’t just go straight to the boobs; I take her in as a whole. It’s the curves, the skin tone, hair, stomach, etc. 

As to whether other parts could turn me in, I’d say yes, but maybe that’s a guy thing. My x had a dress with a hole in the lower back, and I thought that was hot. I thought her stomach was smoking hot as well. As for feet, I’m not turned on by feet alone, but gross feet are certainly a turn off, if that makes sense.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I like caressing my wifes body. I am free with the CBD massage oil. I get alot of gratification putting my hands on my wife with oil glistening. I love specific curves and slopes on her body.

I told her i wanted pictures of these areas. Like how you have seen what seems like a B&W landscape photo where you dont actually know what it is. 

I like the outer curve of her breast and the profile under curve from chest out to niple.

The lower back where it curves in and then starts back out to the buttocks. Looking down from above and her sides slope from upper back down to waist and then starts to curve out again at the hips.

Probably reason i thoroughly enjoy giving my wife a massage with oil. Caressing these curves and the feel of her skin on my fingers is very satisfying to both of us.

I tell her, "Baby, If you got the curves, I got the angles!"


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I appreciate the responses. I was hoping to get a little more input. I know we don’t do badges on this forum, but apparently I would get one for most boring post if we did I’ll go ahead and award myself a sleeping emoji. Lol


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I just didn't really know how to answer the question, but I'll give it a try. Over the years, Batman has indicated various parts of me he likes, might be cute / adorable / sexy to him ...his words, I don't necessarily see it myself. And not so much as a 'special liking' in terms of arousal. 

Something that I remember from back in the early days is when he noticed my eyelashes; being long yet natural. His reaction was endearing.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

If I had to pick non-sexual body parts that I like and compliment frequently, aside from eyes, it would probably be backs. If my wife is topless and facing away from me, the view is just as good and my hands are all over her back. I love when she wears backless dresses. Can't keep my hands or eyes off her. Related to that, because both styles can only be pulled off by skinny women with tiny boobs (IMO), dresses with a plunging neckline really get my attention too. Both rarely happen though. 

There is definitely a difference between finding non-sexual body parts attractive, and having a fetish. My wife told me every other guy she's been with had a foot fetish. She does have nice feet (as far as feet go) but I'm not messing in my pants, in public, from giving her a foot massage.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

My BF recently told me he loves the curves of my hips. When I’m laying on my side next to him he frequently caresses my hip so I believe him. I’m a bit overweight and he always says it doesn’t matter because I am “solid.” What he means is that my legs are strong and muscular. As a nurse, I’m on my feet all day long and my legs and thighs reflect that. I’ve put my leg out from under the covers and next thing I know he’s making a move so I believe that too. LOL


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Batman made it known early on that he likes 'thick thighs' ...and I thought 'GOOD!' 

There's certain aspects of me he's paid attention to that he finds arousing and attractive, albeit not a fetish, but feels too private or intimate to share.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I quite like earlobes


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> Batman made it known early on that he likes 'thick thighs' ...and I thought 'GOOD!'
> 
> There's certain aspects of me he's paid attention to that he finds arousing and attractive, albeit not a fetish, but feels too private or intimate to share.


I’m not necessarily up on the specific definition of terms. I see that it was mentioned a few times that people can like certain body parts but not be turned on by them, and you mentioned your husband finds certain body parts attractive, but it’s not a fetish. So, is it expected and normal to be turned on by sexual body parts, but if someone is turned on by other body parts, it’s a fetish?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I was always attracted by a woman’s ankles when I was single. A shapely ankle (with no tattoos!) would always get my attention. It usually meant that the rest of the body was shapely too.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

southbound said:


> So, is it expected and normal to be turned on by sexual body parts, but if someone is turned on by other body parts, it’s a fetish?


My take on this is yes and no. These can still be preferences or could even be related to the individual.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> My take on this is yes and no. These can still be preferences or could even be related to the individual.


Ok. As you mentioned earlier, I’ve always been a whole-body person. As for whether it turns me on, I guess it depends on the intent of the person. If they are flirty and frisky, then that stomach looks rather sexy with the shirt tied in a knot.


----------

